# Открытый раздел > После рождения >  Развитие речи

## ПрЫнцесска

Как способствовать развитию речи ребёнка? Нам 1,3 года, а мы говорим только "папа", "мама", "баба", "кака" (каша), "кар" и "опля" (Поля). Вроде это мало для нашего возраста. Книжки у нас читать терпения не хватает, мы торопимся странички переворачивать.

----------


## Домик в деревне

Мы тут с мужем прочли, что твоя дочка говорит в год и 3 и нам стало даже неудобно, наш в год и 5 такого даже близко не говорит. 
Я вот при этом придерживаюсь мнения, что нужно просто много и четко говорить самой. Книжки это тоже хорошо, но в них в этом возрасте гораздо полезнее не зачитывать то, что написано, а просто рассказывать, что на картинках. Комментировать любые происходящие события.
Вчера во дворе гулял мальчик, к слову год и 5, на поводке, чтобы не падал, и с соской во рту, от него я ни слова не услышала, но его родители утверждают, что он уже говорит "кани" - каникулы. Но там вообще ахтунг, ему на все приемы пищи ставят мультики, и после "Каникул в Простоквашино" он у них начал говорить "Кани". Нафиг-нафиг такое развитие. Пусть сам или с моей живой помощью познает причинно-следственную связь предметов и связывает объекты действительность со звуками. У кого-то дети говорят предложениями в год и 9, у kazangi, например, у кого-то после 2х. И что? Я думаю, цель - это комфортное и гармоничное развитие личности. Форсировать события нецелесообразно.

----------


## ПрЫнцесска

Ну картинки мы изучаем в книжках. Очень уж хочется побыстрее начать понимать своего ребенка. Не всегда можно догадаться о чем она мычит)))

----------


## котенок

о нашем развитии речи я тихо помолчу. В наше 2,1 мы говорим несколько слов и то редко. Меня она понимает и делает все что я ей говорю(принести что-то, сделать). А говорит только на своемю Вот думаю, начинать паниковать или она скоро заговорит

----------


## kazangi

я согласна, это все от ребенка зависит. Помните как в том анекдоте про мальчика, который молчал, молчал, а потом сказал, что суп пересолен))) Мы для развития речи ничего не делали особенного, просто много говорили, каждое действие с комментариями, все увиденное по 150 раз проговаривали, все время говорили, что это называется так-то, а это так-то, учили всяким звуками сначала, чтоб подражала зверюшками и вообще окружающим вещам.

----------


## kazangi

а еще есть такое повышенное взаимопонимание, когда ребенку просто не дают говорить. "Зачем, если и так все прекрасно понимают, чего я хочу?" Ребенок вроде начинает какие-то звуки издавать, но родители не дожидаются внятного произнесения и слишком быстро догадываются.

----------


## yakudza

Наверное, у нас как раз такой случай. Я обычно хорошо понимаю Вику, и ей незачем учиться говорить. Вот сейчас нам почти 2 года, и я думаю, что пора паниковать. Она хорошо говорит около 15 коротких слов типа мама, папа, дядя, дай, на и т.д. и что-то балаболит на своем языке. Ну, думаю, развитие идет, речевой аппарат тренируется, поэтому не парилась. А сейчас уже не вижу прогресса, количество в качество никак не переходит. Настораживает то, что когда я прошу повторить за мной, она смотрит на мой рот, внимательно слушает, но бормочет соооовсем не то! (со слухом все в порядке)
Не пора ли к логопеду?
_Прынцесска, котенок_, а как у вас?

----------


## kiara

Нам сейчас 2,1 - мы говорим все *и даже то, что не надо бы говорить) это особенно отчетливо))*, предложения по 3- 4 слова, но не больше.
Если очень хочется "позаниматься" развитием речи у ребенка - попробуйте петь звуки, это очень полезно в принципе, такое пение развивает речевое дыхание, поем сначала гласные отдельно каждый звук, потом можно усложнять - петь попарно "а"-"я", "и"-"ы" и т.д. Потом пропеваем согласные.
Чтобы было интересно, придумывайте жизненные иллюстрации - например, мы увидели красивую птичку "о-о-о-о", как гудит самолет "у-у-у-у-у"
С согласными звукам чуть сложнее, в идеале, для  звуков есть своя техника произнесения и научения ребенка это произносить, например  звук "Ф" нужно набрать очень много воздуха, вдохнуть поглубже и произнося звук медленно медленно выдыхать его "фффффффффф" - как будто надуваем и сдуваем шарик.
Самое важное, чтобы ребенок следил за артикуляцией рта взрослого и правильно слышал звук.
если игры со звуками кажутся еще сложными, то пальчиковые игры будут отличным началом.
Попробуйте почитать книгу Елены Янушко Помогите малышу заговорить. Там очень много простых и полезных игр для правильного развития речи.
Конечно, дети все разные, это понятно, но иногда, малышу требуется лишь маленький толчок, чтобы начать развиваться, это не есть форсирование событий, это просто пища для развития, чем больше у мозга её будет накапливаться, тем интереснее ребенку расти. А уж он отфильтрует нужное от лишнего)
Форсировть, это когда в год ребенка буквально дрессируют бесконечными "скажи-покажи" то, скажи это, а где у Пети носик, а ушки, а сколько годиков - покажи...Или учить иностранный язык, не овладев еще родным, вот это перебор!
Кстати, просто слушать иностранную речь деткам полезно, для развития все того же фонетического слуха.
А к логопеду я бы не торопилась, зачем логопед, если есть рядом родители, которые вполне могут немного помочь ребенку. Это не сложно)
Мы кстати, тоже не плавно заговорили. Сначала довольно рано гулил, потом стал произносить звуки, складывал в ма-ма, ба-й, па-я, ня, да-й, а потом "завис"и стал очень много болтать на "своем". У нас старший дооолго так с нами общался, нам нравилось - мы его понимали, было забавно.
 Я решила, что и этот тоже будет болтать на своем долго. Ан нет, где-то перед двумя годами каааак прорвало парня)))) И теперь с каждым днем все интереснее и интереснее, особенно его теперешний прикол звать себя и окружающих уменьшительно-ласкательно - Кузенька, мам*е*нька, пап*е*чка, Лиииизи (это собака), а у брата и так имя сложное, поэтому пока Кикита)

----------


## котенок

_yakudza_  все так же молчим. Хотя есть прогресс, когда соглашается со мной позаниматься пытает повторять за мной отдельные звуки, слова. Как совсем маленькии копируем звуки которые произносят животные. Раньше это делеть отказывалась на отрез. Сейчас показываю картинку спрашиваю кто или что нарисовано, иногда называет.  Переодически я слышу от нее новые слова, но оочень редко и совсем неожидано.  Был случай когда она сидела в сторонке играла,доставала из сумки зверей и называла их, я так сильно удивилась и стала спрашивать кто у нее еще там есть(что бы уточнить непослышелось ли мне), она замолчала и стала уже мне их со звуком "а" показывать, чтобы я их называла.

----------


## yakudza

во-во, у нас тоже звук "а" на все лады и на все случаи жизни))

----------


## Домик в деревне

А. О. Вот какую тему хочется еще разочек поднять.
Как дела, девочки, кто писал, что детки молчком, есть движуха?

Я очень давно формулирую точку зрения на этот вопрос. А тут еще флэшмоб в дневниках "Перлы двухлеток".

Мне видится, что главное в развитии речи - это динамика. Скорость может быть разной, но вот речевое развитие не должно стоять на одном месте. Отрезок можно брать побольше, месяц или даже два. И смотреть, если ли изменения, появились ли новые слова. 

Сын говорит ГОРАЗДО меньше сверстников. Ульянка цитирующая безупречно по памяти стихотворение "Корзина-картина-картонка" в неполные два года - это улет полный. Но! я вижу тенденцию, в возрасте год и 8 я вообще не помню, чтобы он говорил хоть что-то, в год и 9 уже были звукоподражательные (пару-тройку), в год и 10 попытки пары-тройки слов, произносил только отдельные слога, к двум связывал два слова типа "папа ту-ту" - папа уехал на поезде", в два и 1 слова прибавлялись со скоростью 1-2 односложных слова в неделю, в два и два слов больше, чем в два и один и вообще только-только появилось желание озвучивать действия (Ура-ура!), ну и вот неделю как в лексиконе появилось трехсложное слово, пока одно, но это такой ощутимый прогресс.

Ну и вот мне думается, что если есть динамика, то все в порядке, все идет своим чередом.

----------


## kiara

Мое личное наблюдение *не в коем разии не претендую на что-то)*, что у деток с богатым образным мышлением речевое развитие идет медленнее. Им гораздо интереснее придумать на один звук "а" тысячу значений, чем развиваться по простому речевому пути. У старшего как раз в детстве это замечала, он и сейчас такой романтик, весь в облаках, в себе...
А младший - жуткий прагматик. Ника мог подолгу наблюдать, как падают снежинки, как кружится падающий листик, как движется то или иное животное.
А Ку - какое там...и близко его это не интересует. Его занимают четкие образы, формы,звуки, технические моменты, даже в волшебстве он ищет объяснение - на НГ очень долго изучал подарки, исследовал мешок Деда Мороза, Ник ему фокусы показывает - он хохочет, но тащит к себе его руки и начинает изучать "обратную строну". И говорит при этом сейчас хорошо и не использовал один и тот же звук для разных объяснений...

----------


## kazangi

кстати да, Улька такая же, сУрьезная дама, всему ищет объяснение, все ей должно быть четко и конкретно. А с фантазией... не то чтоб беда, но местами бывает тяжко ее переключить с реальности в выдумку.

----------


## Домик в деревне

kiara, ух ты ж. очень интересное наблюдение. не смотрела на это с такой стороны.
Дамир, да, у него один звук - несколько понятий.
А еще, я думаю, достаточно сильный (хоть и не исчерпывающий) фактор - это наличие/отсутствие старших детей. Должна же быть связь: больше слышит - больше контактов - больше говорит.

----------


## yakudza

Девочки, подтверждаю (про фаниазирование)! У нас в 2, 2 с речью капец. Похоже как у Дамира. И тоже звук "а" на все лады, тоны и распевы! Сейчас появляются новые слова по-тихоньку, но то, что она говорит на своем языке (афка - собака, ляльга - рисавание, карандаши) она ни в какую не хочет произносить правильно. зачем? Появляется больше глаголов, их никак не покажешь, приходится выворачивать. С фантазией, думаю, всё нормально, сидит под столом с игрушками, что-то перекладывает, что-то бормочет, напевает.

Я тоже хотела эту тему поднимать. Думаю, примерно как Домик. Раз прогресс есть, значит всё нормально. Но с другой стороны, этот прогресс такоооой медленный, что заговорим полноценно мы так только годам к трем! Всё-таки речевое развитие сильно стимулирует интеллектуальное развитие. Думаю, Вика мычит себе всякие глупости и так глубоко не рассуждает как Улька, например.
Так что у "говорящих" детей фора в развитии. Вчера только обсуждали с мужем, что надо-таки к логопеду. Да вот, что-то опять не записалась...

----------


## Веснушка

у нас Гоша говорит, но много слов своих, на свой лад, хотя говорить он может. целые можно сосчитать по пальцам - пупок, пипец, вода, ну и мама, папа, и еще короткие, типа сок. причем слова все переиначиваются на свой манер. первый раз еще может и повторить слова, но повторять не любит и никогда не любил, я поначалу как замороченная и повторяла ему и звуки пела...ну не фига..потом забила, решила, как пойдет, так и пойдет... как строит предложения - это можно вообще обалдеть. они по классическому порядку идут, т.е. обязательно ппервое существительно, потом прилагательное, глагол... в общем забавно... и все на свой манер)) вот машина у нас вум-вум. ну давно уже, год наверное....и так и есть вум-вум, хотя по слогам повторяет четко - ма-ши-на, говорю, ну скажи машина - "вум-вум"))))))))вот как то так))

----------


## Panda

анекдот.
В семье знатного лорда был мальчик, который с рождения не
разговаривал. И вот однажды, за завтраком, в 16 лет, он, пробуя чай, говорит:
- Почему чай холодный?
Все сразу:
- Сынуля! Ты заговорил!!! Радость то какая!! Почему ты до сих пор
молчал???
- До сих пор все было в порядке......

----------


## Веснушка

девочки, а я вот склонна все же не смеяться над этим анекдотом))) ну как вести себя? если ребенок укает и акает не понимать его что ли? вот мне кажется такой стресс для ребенка, когда родная мама, самый близкий на свете человек тебя не понимает....ну разве нет?

----------


## yakudza

Я так думаю, понимать, но не с полуслова/кивка/или мычания, а с третьей-четвертой попытки. 
"мам, у!"      "что у? не понимаю" 
"ну у! у!"       "не знаю, говори словами!" 
"ууу!"            "печенья хочешь?" 
"да!"             "скажи, печенья!" 
"писиння"      "ну вот, молодец! на" 

у нас пока так...

----------


## котенок

у нас никак  :Frown:

----------


## Домик в деревне

> Девочки, подтверждаю (про фаниазирование)! У нас в 2, 2 с речью капец. Похоже как у Дамира.


Катьк, я долго смеялась над постановкой фразы =)
Я совсем не считаю, что у Дамира капец. И зная Вику, уверена, что у нее тоже все в порядке =))
Ежели она у тебя все понимает, слышит (слышит же, когда ты ее зовешь или просишь что-то) слово "Писсеня" - печенье произносит-повторяет, то ни один грамотный логопед не сочтет, что у вас есть проблемы.

----------


## Polixenia

> девочки, а я вот склонна все же не смеяться над этим анекдотом))) ну как вести себя? если ребенок укает и акает не понимать его что ли? вот мне кажется такой стресс для ребенка, когда родная мама, самый близкий на свете человек тебя не понимает....ну разве нет?


*Веснушка*, я тут уже писала про то, что подруга-психолог, когда к ней на прием приходят обеспокоенные родителей "неговорящих" маленьких детей, советует им именно это: перестать понимать своих чад. Потому что, как показывает практика, не очень хорошо говорящие детки растут как раз в тех семьях, где их хорошо чувстуют и понимают. То есть нет нужды формулировать свои желания в словесную форму. Мама ведь и так поймет :Smile:

----------


## yakudza

> Катьк, я долго смеялась над постановкой фразы =)


Домик, я конечно не считаю, что у вас пипец, просто, правда, фразу неправильно построила =)))))))




> *Веснушка*, я тут уже писала про то, что подруга-психолог, когда к ней на прием приходят обеспокоенные родителей "неговорящих" маленьких детей, советует им именно это: перестать понимать своих чад. Потому что, как показывает практика, не очень хорошо говорящие детки растут как раз в тех семьях, где их хорошо чувстуют и понимают. То есть нет нужды формулировать свои желания в словесную форму. Мама ведь и так поймет


Polixenia, то есть вы считаете, раз родители такие понимающие  (а мы, и правда, понимающие), то беспокоиться не о чем?

----------


## kazangi

Да все нормально у вас! До трех лет нужно ориентироваться на слух, все ли нормально с ним, если ребенок хорошо слышит, то рано или поздно заговорит. 
А насчет чрезмерного понимания - не нужно прям упираться и совсем не понимать ребенка. Конечно же, это очень страшно для ребенка, когда родная мать не понимает. Просто несколько раз переспрашивать, если ребенок начинает нервничать, то быстренько "догадаться", не допуская слез и страха ни в коем случае! И любые попытки правильно произнести слово поощрять и бурно выражать свое восхищение. Если слово названо не совсем верно -  "Писсеня", сказать "да, ПЕЧЕНЬЕ, молодец!" Повторить это слово и выделить голосом правильное произнесение.  Нельзя стыдить или смеяться над неправильными словами, ребенок может решить вообще ничего не говорить, чтобы не быть "плохим".

----------


## yakudza

Мне кажется, это всё очевидно!
Я единственно рассуждаю о "форе" в развитии говорящих детей по сравнению с неговорящими

----------


## yakudza

То же например (немного отклонюсь от темы) про письмо.
Ребенку 6 лет, скоро в школу, а он не пишет или не читает, не важно. Все читают, а он нет.
Находятся "добрые люди", которые говорят, "да ладно, в школе научат!" И мама расслаблена, "да и правда, нет такого школьника, который не умеет читать-писать, да и мы вроде не глупые"
Да, читать-писать-говорить все умеют, но все в этой жизни более или менее успешны. Нечитающий ребенок в школе попадает в разряд неуспевающих, и тянется это потом еще долго.
Вот и всё. 
Про нас. Дугие трехлетки, имея словарный запас в 10 раз больше нашего и оперировать будут совсем другими понятиями. Не знаю, сравняются ли они потом, или ранние детки так и пойдут всё осваивать с опережением.
Всё это не так страшно, конечно, и я не циклюсь на этом. И особо не напрягаюсь. Конечно форсировать ничего не надо, и каждый ребенок развивается в своем темпе. Но помочь ему, я считаю надо. И надо "держать руку на пульсе" .

... хорошо говорить "не парься", когда твой ребенок выдает такие перлы...

----------


## kazangi

словарный запас он и внутренний может быть, необязательно произносить все слова.  Сын одной моей подруги молчал как партизан до 3х лет, при этом с 2х ходил в сад, но ничего не менялось. Все понимает, развитый, все умеет, но молчит и все тут. Мама его переживала - не передать как. А с 3х с небольшим ТАК заговорил, все только поражаются, такие рассуждения, такой юмор тонкий, слова сложные и значение прекрасно понимает и память - просто супер!  Так что, имхо, рано делать далеко идущие выводы по поводу успешности, основываясь только на речи. Помимо нее есть множество других показателей развитости.

А по поводу "хорошо говорить..." - я не считаю Улькино умение говорить нормальным, это скорее исключение, чем правило.  Ничего выдающегося в этом нет.

----------


## Polixenia

> Polixenia, то есть вы считаете, раз родители такие понимающие  (а мы, и правда, понимающие), то беспокоиться не о чем?


*yakudza*, я считаю, что беспокойство - в принципе, плохой попутчик по жизни. Но если оно возникло, желательно понять, из-за чего. Мое мнение, причин может быть две. Первая. У ребенка, действительно, есть проблемы, мама это видит, чувствует интуитивно. В этом случае надо обращаться к грамотному специалисту и, если проблема есть, решать ее. 

Вторая причина беспокойства - наши мамские "тараканы". Мы так любим сравнивать своих детей с чужими и если, не дай Бог, это сравнение не в пользу нашего чада, то это доставляет нам массу волнений. Я сама из разряда таких мам, хотя очень-очень борюсь с собой. Например, когда росла старшая дочка. у меня была подруга, у нее сынок старше Насти на три года. И она любила говорить: ой, Паша в этом возрасте уже ползал, ой, а в этом он уже все буквы знал и т.д. Как же меня это нервировало. Много времени прошло, чтобы понять, что все дети - разные, и нельзя их под одну кальку. Зато недавно я порадовалась себе, когда встретила знакомую, и она спросила, сколько месяцев Лизе. Я ответила: "10". Она: "Наверное, уже бегает во всю?". Я: "Нет, только ползает, зато очень резво". Знакомая: "А моя в этом возрасте уже бегала". На что я ответила: "И мы побежим. Время у нас есть, чтобы всему научиться". 

Еще из мамских "тараканов" - наши завышенные требования к нашим детям. Года четыре назад стала свидетелем такого случая. К нам на работу пришла женщина, в глазах вселенское горе: "Помогите! Моей дочери год и восемь месяцев, она знает все буквы, а читать не может!!!" 

В общем, было бы смешно, если б не было так грустно.

----------


## Polixenia

> То же например (немного отклонюсь от темы) про письмо.
> Ребенку 6 лет, скоро в школу, а он не пишет или не читает, не важно. Все читают, а он нет.
> Находятся "добрые люди", которые говорят, "да ладно, в школе научат!" И мама расслаблена, "да и правда, нет такого школьника, который не умеет читать-писать, да и мы вроде не глупые"
> Да, читать-писать-говорить все умеют, но все в этой жизни более или менее успешны. Нечитающий ребенок в школе попадает в разряд неуспевающих, и тянется это потом еще долго.


Смотря какая школа. В гимназиях-лицеях, действительно, часто требуют, чтобы ребенок умел читать-писать. В обычных школах - совсем не обязательно. При этом обычная школа - совсем не обязательно плохая. Моя дочь учится в 5-й школе, мы довольны. Когда были родительские собрания перед 1-м сентября в 1-м классе (те, которые еще в мае), учительница говорила: "Если ваш ребенок еще не умеет читать, не пытайтесь его во что бы то ни стало научить этому. Потому что вы можете сделать это неправильно, и потом мы больше потратим времени на переучивание".

----------


## Polixenia

> Сын одной моей подруги молчал как партизан до 3х лет, при этом с 2х ходил в сад, но ничего не менялось. Все понимает, развитый, все умеет, но молчит и все тут. Мама его переживала - не передать как. А с 3х с небольшим ТАК заговорил, все только поражаются


+5! Аналогичная история была с моим младшим племяшкой. Я на этом форуме уже писала про него. Молчал до трех лет. Потом заговорил целыми предложениями. Сейчас учится во втором классе московской гимназии почти на одни пятерки.

----------


## yakudza

У нас большой сдвиг. Каждый день появляются новые слова. И она часто спрашивает "это?" имеется в виду "что это?", я ей отвечаю, она повторяет и старается запомнить. 
Сдвиг произошел, по-моему, когда она научилась говорить и поняла смысл слова "это". И вот теперь пользуется им)))

Смешно как она поняла (не знаю, правда, откуда) смысл слова "спасите!". Она кричит "паситя!" и тянет руку - значит просит, чтобы ей подали руку. Очень забавно получается)))

----------


## yakudza

прикольно)) мой предыдущий пост про старшую)) неужели она когда-то не умела говорить?))

----------


## yakudza

Очень интересно развивается речь у годовасов. Моя Марго не пытается пока сказать ничего такого, что должно быть понято мной, кроме слова: мама (иди сюда, помоги) и дай!
Но вместе с тем она же постоянно что-то лепечет. Берет в руки предмет, показывает его мне и с важным видом сообщает: «Дилига тябу тля!».  Перевода от меня не требует (как это бывает с детками постарше), а просто говорит, копируя интонации, которые слышит в нашей речи. То есть, я так понимаю, сейчас пока словарный запас маленький, она тренирует интонации и «музыку речи». Очень забавно))

----------


## kazangi

> Очень интересно развивается речь у годовасов. Моя Марго не пытается пока сказать ничего такого, что должно быть понято мной, кроме слова: мама (иди сюда, помоги) и дай!
> Но вместе с тем она же постоянно что-то лепечет. Берет в руки предмет, показывает его мне и с важным видом сообщает: «Дилига тябу тля!».  Перевода от меня не требует (как это бывает с детками постарше), а просто говорит, копируя интонации, которые слышит в нашей речи. То есть, я так понимаю, сейчас пока словарный запас маленький, она тренирует интонации и «музыку речи». Очень забавно))


у нас Вася так же "каля-баля-маля"))) сейчас хоть к полутора годам слов побольше стало и папу перестал мамой звать. Я заметила, что мне трудно с ним общаться, Улька хорошо говорила и я ей многое объясняла и знала, что она понимает, а Вася... только глазами хлопает и молчит, понял-нет - не понятно. Иногда вроде как мимо ушей все, а иногда все-все повторяет и копирует слова хорошо.

----------


## yakudza

Всё он понимает! )))

Мы тоже иногда глазами хлопаем), а иногда прям с полу слова. Очень интересно))

----------

